# Today in the Fishroom 11/08/08 P. breidohri



## aquamojo (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a pair of thes Paratheraps breidohri. The male is approximately 9". What a beautiful fish.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Stunning!!!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Whats his personality like?


----------



## aquamojo (Nov 9, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Whats his personality like?


Relatively mild mannered. They live by themselves in a 100 gallon tank. No idea what they would be like with other. My suspicions would be that, like most other Paratheraps/Vieja species they would be less tolerant of conspecifics.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

are you interested in flowerhorns? he looks a lot like one in body shape, but much cooler color combos! nice looking fish!


----------



## aquamojo (Nov 9, 2008)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> are you interested in flowerhorns? he looks a lot like one in body shape, but much cooler color combos! nice looking fish!


I don't have any Flowerhorns. Not interested. I can see how this fish would be a real interesting mix with something else. Not my cup'o tea.

Thanks.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello Mo, Nice fish!

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Nickey61$ (11 mo ago)

aquamojo said:


> I have a pair of thes Paratheraps breidohri. The male is approximately 9". What a beautiful fish.


A very health and good looking fish.


----------

